# [net-print/cups-filters] cups-filters-1.0.24[Invalid]&solved

## Mickael

Bonjour,

après une trop longue attente je me décide enfin de mettre à jour mon portable. Mais voilà je tombe sur un os, que je ne parviens pas à contourner. La compilation de cups-filters-1.0.24 plante :/

bout de code en sortie de compilation : 

```
filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_pdftopdf_processor.cc:368:1: attention : contrôle a atteint la fin non void de la fonction [-Wreturn-type]

make[1]: *** [pdftopdf-qpdf_tools.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[1]: *** [pdftopdf-qpdf_pdftopdf_processor.o] Erreur 1

In file included from filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:6:0:

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:15:5: erreur: ‘QPDF_DLL’ does not name a type

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:17:5: erreur: ‘QPDF_DLL’ does not name a type

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:20:5: erreur: ‘QPDF_DLL’ does not name a type

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:23:5: erreur: ‘QPDF_DLL’ does not name a type

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:28:5: erreur: ‘QPDF_DLL’ does not name a type

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:14:82: erreur: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc: In member function ‘void CombineFromContents_Provider::provideStreamData(int, int, Pipeline*)’:

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:30:43: erreur: no matching function for call to ‘Pl_Concatenate::Pl_Concatenate(const char [7], Pipeline*&)’

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:30:43: note: candidates are:

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:12:7: note: Pl_Concatenate::Pl_Concatenate() <deleted>

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:12:7: note:   candidate expects 0 arguments, 2 provided

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:12:7: note: Pl_Concatenate::Pl_Concatenate(const Pl_Concatenate&) <deleted>

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:12:7: note:   candidate expects 1 argument, 2 provided

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:30:18: erreur: cannot declare variable ‘concat’ to be of abstract type ‘Pl_Concatenate’

/usr/include/qpdf/Pl_Concatenate.hh:12:7: note:   because the following virtual functions are pure within ‘Pl_Concatenate’:

/usr/local/include/qpdf/Pipeline.hh:58:18: note:        virtual void Pipeline::write(unsigned char*, int)

/usr/local/include/qpdf/Pipeline.hh:59:18: note:        virtual void Pipeline::finish()

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:35:10: erreur: ‘class Pl_Concatenate’ has no member named ‘manualFinish’

/usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFObjectHandle.hh: In function ‘QPDFObjectHandle makeXObject(QPDF*, QPDFObjectHandle)’:

/usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFObjectHandle.hh:209:10: erreur: ‘void QPDFObjectHandle::assertPageObject()’ is private

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:84:25: erreur: à l'intérieur du contexte

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:86:55: erreur: no matching function for call to ‘QPDFObjectHandle::newStream(QPDF*&)’

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:86:55: note: candidate is:

/usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFObjectHandle.hh:203:29: note: static QPDFObjectHandle QPDFObjectHandle::newStream(QPDF*, int, int, QPDFObjectHandle, off_t, int)

/usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFObjectHandle.hh:203:29: note:   candidate expects 6 arguments, 1 provided

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:139:25: erreur: ‘StreamDataProvider’ is not a member of ‘QPDFObjectHandle’

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:139:25: erreur: ‘StreamDataProvider’ is not a member of ‘QPDFObjectHandle’

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:139:61: erreur: patron de l'argument 1 est invalide

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:139:105: erreur: unable to deduce ‘auto’ from ‘<expression error>’

filter/pdftopdf/qpdf_xobject.cc:140:7: erreur: ‘class QPDFObjectHandle’ has no member named ‘replaceStreamData’

make[1]: *** [pdftopdf-qpdf_xobject.o] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24/work/cups-filters-1.0.24 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

la sortie de  emerge --info '=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24'

```

# emerge --info '=net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24'

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 2.6.36-tuxonice-r4 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-tuxonice-r4-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2050_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Nov 2012 09:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.6.7-r2, 2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr emacs emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 hal howl iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap ipv6 jbig jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea latex lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lm_sensors mad maildir matroska mbox mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg3 msn mudflap musepack nas nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio quicktime readline samba sdl session shorten smp socialweb speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg syslog tcpd tetex tex theora threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

j'ai fouiné sur la partie anglophone et je suis tombé sur 2 ou 3 posts qui avaient (ont) le même problème. Je vais donc sur bgo, et là on a un bug ouvert : ICI ou là : Bug 434686 - net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24 failed (compile phase):. Chouette mais non, car normalement je devrais pouvoir compiler la petite bête. L'histoire est assez simple : cups-filters semble devoir être compilé suivant une certaine norme de c++, genre -std=03 ou -std=11, mais par défaut sous gentoo le c++ suit la mode 99 du c++. Du coup, si j'ai bien suivi l'historique du bug, le bout de code en question à la mode trop récente fut remplacé par une écriture compatible avec les directives plus anciennes. De ce fait normalement quelque soit la version de gcc on n'est plus sensé planter sur cups-filters..... mais moi si :/

version de gcc :  *gcc-config -l wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

 

quelques infos en plus depuis le log :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:
> 
> ==============================================================================
> ...

 

et dans le Makefile on trouve ceci :

 *grep ^pdftopdf_CXXFLAGS /var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-filters-1.0.24/work/cups-filters-1.0.24/Makefile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pdftopdf_CXXFLAGS = -std=c++0x $(pdftopdf_CFLAGS)   # -std=c++11
> 
> 

 

ben voilà je ne sais pas quoi faire. Help.

----------

## Mickael

il est vraiment chiant ce cups-filters, pas moyen de contourner la compilation ou de sauter sur la compilation suivante. Il apparait même dans la mise à jour du système, tssssss personne n'aurait un bout de piste par hasard ?  :Smile:  là chui sec !

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne vais pas t'être d'une grande aide mais si tu as bien le patch c++11 appliqué comme cité dans le tracker #434686, je ne vois guère d'autres solutions que de solliciter sa réouverture si tu veux mon avis   :Sad: 

Au-delà, c'est juste qu'il est étrange que personne d'autre ne s'en soit plain... tu peux peut-être comparer tes sources locales avec l'arbre officiel histoire de s'assurer que tu n'est pas passé entre 2 sync ?

----------

## Mickael

'alute Boozo,

et bien figure toi que j'étais en train de ré-ouvrir ce bug au moment où tu écrivais ces lignes .... comme toi je trouve étrange que je sois le seul a être confronté à ce problème, bref je verrai ce que ça donne avec bgo.

Sinon, cela fait une semaine que cups-filters ne passe passe pas à la compilation et avec deux emerge --sync et un emerge-webrsync hier, il serait étonnant que la synchronisation entre un miroir et mon système locale soit bancale. Wait & see. Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

## bdouxx

salut

A l’époque ou j'avais ouvert le bug, l'ajout du patch tel qu'expliqué dans le commentaire 10 du bug fonctionnait.

Là pour que cela refonctionne j'ai enlevé le patch est tout est bon.

désolé de ne pas pouvoir vous aider plus.

----------

## Mickael

Merci bdouxx pour ta réponse. Est-ce que je peux en déduire que l'ebuild de portage doit être modifié ou pas ? 

[if you don't speak french say it to me, I will translate my answer]

merci, thanks, danke chen  :Smile: 

----------

## bdouxx

je suis francais( cela devrait se voir sans trop de problème à la longueur de mes messages quand je déclare un bug)...

Concernant le problème, la version officielle fonctionne très bien chez moi

Mais pour moi  ton problème est différent de celui que j'avais eu.

Tu as tenté de recompiler qpdf?

----------

## Mickael

'alut bdouxx,

oui j'avais déjà refait une compile de qpdf, mais cela ne fonctionnait pas. Mon bug report vient d'être invalidé :: 

avec cette réponse :: 

 *Quote:*   

> > /usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFWriter.hh:36:5: note: QPDFWriter::QPDFWriter(QPDF&, const char*)
> 
> Does this give you a hint ?

 

je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis dans cette arborescence, bref je vais jeter un oeil à ce foutoir et nettoyer tout ça. En atten dant merci à tous, mais là avec le passage au noyau 3.* je me récupère un bon vieux kernel panic avec grub qui ne peut accèder à mon disque dur.... j'ai horreur de cette erreur grub...... c'est la pire de toute :/

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6 please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partions: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

 

----------

## boozo

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Mon bug report vient d'être invalidé :: avec cette réponse :: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   > /usr/local/include/qpdf/QPDFWriter.hh:36:5: note: QPDFWriter::QPDFWriter(QPDF&, const char*)
> 
> Does this give you a hint ? 
> ...

 

Hannn ! j'adore... Et ? Tu es censé faire quoi ? vu que qpdf se mets dedans tout seul avec les pathways  :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

ben je sais pas Boozo, mais j'ai été invalidé avec la classe habituelle qui sié à la grande famille des bugs report.... bref j'imagine que je dois tourner en rond...

----------

## boozo

Oui, je connais... il a vu "/local/" dans le log et pas réfléchit une minute de plus sans doutes  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tu as peut-être un truc qui traine en effet mais si tu n'as rien fait de spécial touchant un $prefix, ce peut-être tout autant un header foireux dans cups-filters (i.e. là pour le cas de qpdf). Poser au moins la question aurait été plus correct...

Enfin bref, regardes à froid quand tu as fini la màj globale et retournes-y si besoin   :Wink: 

Edit: Je viens de penser à un truc au fait, tu as quelle version de poppler ? (recompilé aussi ?)

Parce que quand je lis son changelog avec des truc comme çà si ça se trouve...

 *Quote:*   

> 81 	13 Jun 2012; Maciej Mrozowski <reavertm@gentoo.org> -files/rpath.cmake,
> 
> 82 	poppler-0.18.4-r1.ebuild:
> 
> 83 	Revert 'rpath' commit. Not the way to go.
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

ben là si tu veux boozo, mon souchi c'est que grub ne peut pas accéder à mon disque dur (comme je l'ai signalé un peu plus haut) donc je vais ouvrir un thread parceque mes yeux ne parviennent plus à prendre du recul, d'aide j'ai besoin (en mode yoda je suis, zen je dois rester  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Mickael

bon j'ai réglé mon problème en supprimant rm -rf /usr/local/include/qpdf/* et le répertoire qpdf. Vas comprendre Charles... pourquoi qpdf est allé se mettre ici :/ bref c'est réglé.

----------

